# OK Tommy



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Hi Bro,
I just checked your updated CCP website to see these new reels, they are pretty, but do have a question. I do not know what "uptide" fishing is, it must be some floater lingo.
Also I believe an update from the 2007 tourny schedule is almost in order. LOL
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Website has been updated brother....


----------

